# How where you're holiday jobs?



## kpollard_2000 (Sep 10, 2000)

I took too many. I still have a problem with wanting to do everything myself. As soon as I learn to spread out the work those jobs will be a breeze. I didn't get as much baking done for friends as I would have liked. Merry Christmas to Everyone and a Wonderful New Year...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I can't say I have the same problem of wanting to do everything myself, but I still had more work than any human should need to do. Christmas always arrives just when I'm about to drop. So far, all the parties have been successful this season, which is what makes it worthwhile.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I just (literally!) came off of 31 straight days!! That's why I have been absent from ChefTalk for a while. We did about 60% of our business for the year in the last month. Yikes! My hands hurt. My feet hurt. My neck hurts. I'm tired. I'm cranky. But, I'm with my family, so all is good!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It seems that every Christmas and New years are getting easy to do. The more I work, the more I learn I can handle. Everything worked out like a charm and now I'm going to visit my Mom for a few days this weekend and relax.


----------

